# Hi I'm new here.



## raysd21 (Feb 21, 2014)

Been lurking around forums for about two months.  Just introducing myself.  Gonna start my first cycle in 10 years in about 2 weeks.  Just looking for support and info.  Thanks.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.

Stats, Macros, supplements, cycle history, training program, yada, yada, yada

You do look like you know what you're doing...if that's you in your avi.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 21, 2014)

No that's Rodney Ds head on someone else. hehe


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## kboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey man welcome.....


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcomr!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 9, 2014)

welcome to imf


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 9, 2014)

sup welcone!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Herbie Lind (Apr 28, 2014)

How to loose 40 lbs?


----------

